# I am very worried, orange mucus and non stop loose stools for 5moths



## Kadrapro (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello,

I am 30 years old female, my life rapidly changed this year to horrible nightmare. I have started having anxiety attacks after my holiday in Thailand, on my return I was really worried what was physically wrong with me, I developed loose BM's so I kept going to hospital asking for help, doctors quickly run some tests ( blood & stool test for bacteria, C.Diff.and all sorts of parasites) and said I was ok.

After little while I started to have bloody mucus with my bowel movement, but no pain at all. After a month another stool test was done and it showed Clostridium Diff, I was given antibiotics, doctors performed Gastroscopy, Colonoscopy and CT contrast scan of my stomach..to reassure me that I didn't have a bowel cancer as I was really panicking..I am really lucky I live in Czech Republic and didn't have to wait for the procedure. I had one more relapse of the infection, shortly after the first one and I was given Difficlir and my stools return back to normal despite I was still having anxiety.

I started taking antidepressants and felt really great for 6 weeks. Anxiety free and no GI issues. Then my anxiety for no reason kicked in again, after 2 days of feeling horrible butterflies in my stomach, I started having loose bowel movement again. Doctors did around 5 stool tests and PCR test for Clostridium Diff and they were all negative and said it was my anxiety. I was ok with it and started intensive CBT therapy once a week and changed antidepressants to old TCA which doctor believed would stop my diarrhea, it didn't. Anyway I just told myself I will have to live with it, it's probably IBS and it's good that at least my anxiety is kept at bay, till the last week when I noticed that my stools were covered in orange/ maybe bloody? like mucus and I am worried what is going on with me again, I have no pain, no bloating, didn't loose weight, just loose stools and this orange mucus..I am not sure if its blood or not. I also developed nasty acne I never had before.

Could somebody please help? Can you have IBS with no bloating or pain, just loose stools and weird looking mucus, sometimes gas. I read people have clear or yellow mucus with IBS, bloating and pain.. Thank you very much for reading such a long message and any advice 

Sorry for bad grammar I am Czech.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

"Take green plantain and cayenne for a stomach ulcer. Take carrot juice and cayenne for colon ulcers. Use sauerkraut for ulcers."

"Plantain prevents bleeding ulcers."

Vitamin C foods help as well. Be safe.


----------



## cbond (Aug 24, 2015)

Your anxiety and panic attacks is probably due to some issue or issues you are not dealing with. Try to find out what is at the root of these.

Also if you had c-diff you can have a fecal transplant. (It's 90% success rate) At least in the U.S. you have to have had c-diff before they will do it in a dr office but people do it on their own using a healthy donor and had success.

Good luck!


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

My anxiety and panic attacks were caused by gluten intolerance. Since eliminating gluten my anxiety is 100% gone. Not saying that is your cause but food intolerances commonly cause anxiety and depression. I was literally crying everyday for no reason... I felt like I was going crazy for the first time I'm my life...I knew something was wrong...I then eliminated gluten and about a few weeks later my anxiety was gone along with my depression.  Try it. Also I took a b complex during that time and it reduced my anxiety but it never truly went away 100% until I eliminated gluten. 
About the loose stools... honestly I would suggest kefir. I don't drink milk kefir because I'm intolerant to casein so I drink water kefir. I'm eating fruits and veggies and rice with beans almost everyday and my tummy problems have gotten better and it's only been a few weeks since I started and I'm not drinking as much as I would like (3 full cups a day) bc my grains needs to grow more. I started with loose stools when I switched over to a more fibrous diet. ..I mean beans are hard to digest... and now my stools are formed. Not 100% but looking much much better. Hope you get well soon! Unfortunately my doctors weren't of much help... they only told me that it was anxiety and that many people suffer from it. ..I was like ummm no this isn't me. . Something is causing this and I was right. My gastro just wanted to throw pain pills for the ibs but I don't have much pain anymore and I rejected the pills. Pills do more harm than good (have you seen all the side effects associated with most pills?!) Making your own kefir is better than any pill you'll take. It has soooo many good probiotics!


----------



## Kadrapro (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey, thank you such for your reply  , I've tried my nans homemade yoghurt for week, but didn't help much, maybe I have to be more persistent. Doctor is sending me for gastroscopy in January for small intestine biopsy to see if I have celiac disses or IBD, I have gone through this twice, but they never managed to do the actual biopsy, my blood test was also negative, so I don't know why , I must agree with you I sometimes feel they are not much help, but on the other hand I rather be checked then ending up with something terrible. I did a big mistake because I was googling C and I promised myself I won't do it again..


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Honestly colon cancer is very rare in people under 50 so don't worry. Digestive problems like ibs are much more common. Did you know that Celiac is more common than ALL the Inflammatory bowel diseases combined? Also, IBS is even more common than Celiac. If you don't get fever or lose weight or have red or black stools... try not to worry. Ibs causes mucus in stools. 
Also, yogurt doesn't have as many probiotics as kefir. That's why I recommended kefir... it's very delicious too! Keep us updated!


----------

